# L'économie spectaculaire marchande



## Necsus

Ciao! Mi aiutereste con il significato del passaggio evidenziato? È la sinossi di un corto che sto adattando, 'Douce Nuit':

_Aux naïfs qui pensent avoir discrédité le Père Noël une fois pour toutes en le qualifiant d'ordure, on répondra : Vous êtes loin du compte. Le Père Noël est un malfaisant du genre coriace. C'est en réalité un flic d'un genre particulier, *un serviteur actif et décervelé de l'économie spectaculaire marchande*, un agent de promotion de notre vieille ennemie la marchandise. Embarquez avec lui le temps d'une tournée un peu spéciale et découvrez le vrai Père Noël._

A parte che mi suona un po' strano l'accostamento di _attivo_ e _senza cervello_, ma può anche essere, vorrei sapere: _spectaculaire_ può voler dire anche _dello spettacolo_, o è per forza _spettacolare_? Perché 'l'economia spettacolare commerciale' non mi convince per niente...
Grazie!


----------



## Ostaire

"Mi hanno incastrato, queste poche parole di Guy Debord, tratte da un suo saggio del 1965, “Il declino e la caduta dell’*economia spettacolare-mercantile*”, contenuto in “Il Pianeta Malato” (Figure -Nottetempo Editore, 2007 (!!!) )."

http://baotest.wordpress.com/category/leggerezze-e-scrivitudini/page/7/


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Ostaire! 
Però sembra che il nostro amico Debord sia stato l'unico a usare questo termine. E per di più QUI si dice che il suo linguaggio, «infarcito di una terminologia vetero-marxista, è di difficile (se non impossibile) digestione per chi non è avvezzo a queste pietanze». Fra l'altro, Debord risulta essere autore anche del libro "Società *dello* *spettacolo*", il che rafforza il mio sospetto sul significato da attribuire a _spectaculaire_...


----------



## Ruminante

Cosi' a senso, un termine appropriato perchè usato comunemente potrebbe essere "economia di mercato", con l'aggetivo "spettacolare" posto precedentemente, o un sinonimo come scenografico o spettacoloso.

A me suona tutto molto chiaro e mi pare molto ben scritto: Babbo Natale è un servitore attivo, anzi direi attivissimo, e scervellato mi pare abbia senso perchè è veramente fuori di ogni logica un vecchio con la barba che porta regali... i bambini ti chiedono "ma li porta anche ai bambini poveri?" e "come fa a confezionare tanti regali, li fa lui o li compra?" e tu non sai che rispondere.
Ma non ti puoi ribellare a questa "logica di mercato" perchè tutti gli altri bambini ci credono e tuo figlio non puo' essere da meno, primo perchè conoscere troppo presto la verità gli causerebbe uno shock, secondo perchè rischierebbe di spifferare tutto agli altri, con probabile ira degli altri genitori.

Insomma, un bel colpo per il mercato dei regali! Alla faccia della vera festa del Natale, altro che bambini poveri...

EDIT non so se sia giusto il termine "un bel colpo per", forse avrei dovuto dire "bel colpo (o "bella mossa...") da parte del mercato...".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus, 

Non so se hai sempre dubbi su "spectaculaire" . Casomai non la avessi trovata prima, ecco una parte della definizione riportata dal CNTRL (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/spectaculaire):
*B. − 1. a)* Qui concerne les spectacles, les représentations théâtrales, musicales, chorégraphiques. _Dans les foires de la région parisienne, la partie réservée aux attractions « spectaculaires » diminue d'année en année au profit d'entreprises commerciales, telles que loteries, jeux d'adresse ou de hasard_ (_Arts et litt._, 1935, p. 76-13). _Tant que la mise en scène demeurera (...) un simple moyen de présentation, une façon accessoire de révéler des œuvres, une sorte d'intermède spectaculaire sans signification propre, elle ne vaudra qu'autant qu'elle parviendra à se dissimuler derrière les œuvres qu'elle prétend servir_ (Artaud, _Théâtre et son double_, 1938, p. 126). ​Questo significato non è più contemplato dal Petit Larousse (niente anomalo, insomma, è un dizionario di base).

Un caro saluto !


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Matou. Avevo dubbi, sì. Ma in realtà devo chiedere scusa a Ostaire per non essermi fidato completamente del suo suggerimento: in un punto del corto (che comunque per me rimane di non facile lettura) ho trovato poi un riferimento proprio a _Debord_. Quindi _L'économie spectaculaire marchande_della sinossi evidentemente voleva essere una citazione. 
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Ruminante

matoupaschat said:


> ... (niente di anomalo, insomma, è un dizionario di base).


Un piccolo errore. 
Saluti.


----------

